# Lighting for my 55 3 options..



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So I posted in Dippy eggs thread and didn't get an answer.

Any of you plant guy tell me what to do here?

So I was told to check out this site before and noticed Dippy said to do the same here....
I don't want to have to use C02 right now.
Lighting fixture LINK

I was thinking of this for my 55 that I started up in mid December.
Is it safe to say this will be ok to mount on the inside of my hood without creating a hazardous situation with the heat???
Can I get away without using C02 or may I get into needing a DIY C02 possibly?

I want to keep it simple!
Rather not use much fert or C02.

2 x 55 watt Bright Kit™

Item # 30552

$69.99
Includes: one 14 ounce, solid-state electronic ballast that will operate two bulbs; two 22 inch long multi-angle MIRO 4 enhanced, polished aluminum reflectors, two moisture-resistant endcaps with cords; four steel bulb holders; one grounding power cord; wirenuts, screws and other hardware needed for installation; optional-use pop-in vent covers, snap bushing, UV resistant cord clamp and nylon spacers; and ballast operation information and wiring diagram. Requires two 55 watt compact fluorescent bulbs (not included).

1 x 96 watt Bright Kit

40961

$59.99
The perfect solution to achieving high lighting levels on aquariums that are 3 feet or 6 feet long. Includes: one 14 ounce solid-state electronic ballast (8.5"L x 1.7"W x 1"H); one 34.5"L x 4"W multi-angle MIRO 4 polished aluminum reflector; one moisture-resistant endcap with cord; two steel bulb holders; one grounding power cord; wirenuts, splice taps and screws needed for installation; optional-use pop-in vent covers, snap bushing, cord clamp and nylon spacers; and ballast operation information and wiring diagram. Requires one 96 watt compact fluorescent bulb (not included).

I also found this at Home Depot.
2 28W T5's 4ft long- $34.99 NO REFLECTOR.
I was thinking of using 2 so the total would be about $90 with other pieces..
I would have to buy some wiring and accessories etc...

Thanks for the help all


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Easier choice...

110 watts high grade reflector $70
96 watts high grade reflector $60
or 112 Watts no reflector $90

I know its close but the price is diff.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dude, I just sold my 4x55 watt kit today. I wish I would have know you wanted a light. Also those lights are WAY too bright to use with out co2.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't read through every piece of your post on the specifics but I would say go with a light that has a reflector otherwise you're going to lose a good amount of your present lighting. I'm assuming you have a canopy to mount them in? If not, it may take some work to get them set up correctly.

I would think about what you're future plans really are.....

The reason I say this is because I took the same route that you're going with right now and it winded up costing me more money in the long run. I bought a home depot light and it just didn't cut it. I bought a 120 watt light and I wanted more. I guess it depends on what it is you're trying to achieve. If you really want to stay with low light to med. light plants, I would go with one of the 100 watt fixtures and some excel. If there is any possibility that you may go higher wattage, CO2 and ferts, go all out now if you can. I think a lot of people get turned off by fert calculations and this and that but in reality it's really not that difficult. Money was a big deterrent for me as we all know this hobby can get quite expensive. If you're interested, I have a coralife 130 watt fixture that I'll sell you cheap. It's never been used, just needs a bulb (broke during shipping from Drs. Foster and Smith)

Not sure if I answered any of your questions but I suppose its a start.

What do you want out of your tank?
A) A couple nice sparsely set plants w slow growth but w minimal upkeep?
B) Dense forest with sky high possibilities w maximum upkeep?

I went back and read through your post.... WIth the hood, I don't think 100 watts of t5 or PC's will make too much heat that you have to worry about burning down the place. On another note, DIY CO2 will not be effective on a tank this big. You'll have to go compressed.

In my personal opinion.....if you can maintain the upkeep (water changes, daily fert doses and co2 refills) I would do it. It's been the easiest way to maintain my 55 and 75 from the get go.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the input gents.
I just checked in and noticed your replies.
I have to run out the door for the day/night but will give you better details over the weekend.

Thanks again!


----------

